# Vent thread for qlders



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say .........
I AM SO TOTALLY OVER THIS RAIN :cry::cry::cry:

I DONT WANT MY FRONT YARD WITH WATER VIEWS .......:evil:

I DONT WANT TO WADE THROUGH LEECHES TO GET OUT MY FRONT GATE .......:evil:

I DONT LIKE THE FACT MY FEET ARE ALWAYS WET AND PRUNEY...:evil:
I AM SICK OF MY SLOPPY BOG HOLE POOR EXCUSE OF A DRIVE WAY ......:evil:


AND I AM VENTING MY FRUSTRATION ...:x:x:x


----------



## Minka (Jan 6, 2011)

Im sick of the continual rain rotting away (admittedly old) outside stairs and falling through them. Yes i feel through a 2 storey staircase. It felt great. Thank you rain.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 6, 2011)

We are SO lucky where we are. We are damp and sodden...but not flooded  
I feel for those who are


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 6, 2011)

_I am on the n'side of Brizzy and we haven't had much rain here at all, heavy rain since lunchtime today but before that several days of dry stuff.....solar 17 [Baden]_


----------



## maanz641 (Jan 6, 2011)

here here over it ,im in rocky coppin it ,but gotta admit i do like havin a mote haha


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm wet now. No, I'm not happy about it.


----------



## pepsi111 (Jan 6, 2011)

redbellybite said:


> Just wanted to say .........
> I AM SO TOTALLY OVER THIS RAIN :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I DONT WANT MY FRONT YARD WITH WATER VIEWS .......:evil:
> ...


 
i agree 100% with you OVA IT


----------



## JimnTraf (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm in rocky also, but at gracemere so got a better deal than you in rocky


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

Timely thread Redbellybite, as I just finished moving 2 cars to higher ground for the second time in 3 weeks. My chooks have moved back up onto my verandah as they failed at swimming last time - makes for quicker egg collection I guess
My backyard is a frog haven - overrun with tadpoles of all sizes and Greentree and Rocket froglets (one GOOD thing to come of all this wet) and is still under 6 inches of water that has nowhere to go. 
I work from home and half my minis are flooded out and the ones who live in town have had trouble getting to me too..... so a weeks holiday for me with no pay!! 

BUT!!! Compared to Chinchilla, Theodore and Condamine (the closest other flood victims to me) I have nothing to really complain about.... my house is highset, I lost nothing of value and my family is together and safe.

We're Australians....we live with adversity....we will cope.


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 6, 2011)

Adelaide has awesome weather.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 6, 2011)

We had a river run down the side of the house for about an hour but we are doing better that people on the other side of the hill, there house moved 2 meters and has to be demolished. Apart from that we have had it pretty easy. I had just cleaned out all drains, flood paths etc. before the aforementioned weather event. We do, however, have water views but its called the pacific


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 6, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> Adelaide has awesome weather.



Adelaide was 7 and raining when I was there a couple of months ago. That is NOT awesome.

I feel for you guys being wet and sodden, but things will get better and dry out (eventually)


----------



## silatman (Jan 6, 2011)

Living in WA, we have had the driest year on record since I can't remember. Even down south where it is usually green is tinder dry! Yesterday we had a full day of good solid rain and we sat outside and soaked it up. I feel sorry for the queenslanders with their flooding but I have to say this is the weirdest weather ever!!!


----------



## Recharge (Jan 7, 2011)

redbelly, sorry, but I want it to continue to rain, it's MUCH cooler this way  perhaps it's time you bought some decent wellies  



Minka said:


> Im sick of the continual rain rotting away (admittedly old) outside stairs and falling through them. Yes i feel through a 2 storey staircase. It felt great. Thank you rain.


 
I think perhaps your stairs were already ruined and about to give way  either that or the acid rain problem is far worse that we were led to believe ;P

this is how every summer was when I was a kid (1970's) that I can remember at least, my dad says so too, we got too spoiled with the drought lasting so long.


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Jan 7, 2011)

Im in Ambrose and we have had heavy rain but not really enough to flood. Just enough to turn our yard into a swamp. lol. The kids love the mud though. I hope everyone in the flooded areas are doing ok.


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel for those who have lost everything having gone through that myself. But yes I am so over the rain not being able to get clothes dried (lost my dryer in flood so need another with 4 kids) My yard looking like a pig pen. Very muddy and slossy. And the roads being flooded making it hard to go about daily tasks. The boys daycare being flooded and not being able to attend. The kids being bored as they can't play outside. Rain Rain go away.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe you should move further south, were you get 4 seasons and not 2!


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel for anyone who has there house flooded......what a mess to clean up. Every one is safe, suppose that is the main thing.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 7, 2011)

FAY said:


> I feel for anyone who has there house flooded......what a mess to clean up...


It is worse than just cleaning up. If water enters a round you may need to rip out the plaster walls, let the frames dry before replacing them and have the wiring checked and repaired as required


----------



## dossy (Jan 7, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> we have water views but its called the pacific



dnt you mean the inland pacific 

i feel for all you guys up there, my dads uncle comes from there and he has moved down to nsw for a bit but the guy next to him lost 3 sheds the house and his grany flat, basicly his entire block moved just over 2m down the hill.


----------



## PMyers (Jan 7, 2011)

Just moved up to the Gold Coast from Sydney yesterday. I thought it would be a great idea to ride my bike up here instead of freighting it... even went so far as to pack my hurricane suit in the boxes the moving company is taking up. Lets just say it was an interesting trip. The rain started north of Newcastle and didn't let up the rest of the way here.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 7, 2011)

sounds like a rough time guys, but next yr when it clears up you guys are gonna have some damn good fishing....


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 9, 2011)

UPDATE ...we got a huge flood I live in the widebay area not far from Gympie we are now cut totally off from Gympie by the Mary river ...and cant get through from the other side of Murgon or Nanango....sadly people lost their homes and pets the other day/night and our little town copped alot of damage ...fortunantly no loss of human life but sadly animals didnt fair as well ...I only lost a bit of fencing ..Mary river is reaching 17 meters tonight !! ......we have major flooding

BUT OUR PUB STILL HAS BEER


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 9, 2011)

How you doing up there RBB? Hope you all are filling up your water tanks and ordering more tanks to fill! Knowing QLD this will be the only good amount of water you'll see in years!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like its our turn. We have had 48 hours of near constant heavy rain and minor flooding all over the place. WE are currently safe as we are on the side of Buderim Hill, for us to flood a sea level rise over 60 meters would be required but there is a river flowing around our house and down the driveway. High tide is around noon which will cause some local problems.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a picture I took earlier today of the rising Lockyer Creek, there's a 7 metre wall of water predicted to wash through it yet. From what I could see from the hillside our neighboring Grantham has been decimated.


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how it plays out for Brisbane, they had been pretty tight letting water out of the dam so i hope everyone in the flood zone is ready. The dams are almost full so we will lose our safety buffer pretty soon. We still have water restrictions too(not that they ever seem to work on my tap) :?


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 10, 2011)

cris said:


> The dams are almost full so we will lose our safety buffer pretty soon.


 from what I understand the Wivenhoe Dam is both a storage dam and a flood mitigation dam. When they say it is full it is actually at only 50% of its carrying capacity and has a large buffer Wivenhoe Dam | Seqwater
At the moment the rain has stopped but we are having very strong gusts of wind, properly 50-60 knots. It unusual in that it gusts for about 10 seconds then we have 10 seconds of calm


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> from what I understand the Wivenhoe Dam is both a storage dam and a flood mitigation dam. When they say it is full it is actually at only 50% of its carrying capacity and has a large buffer Wivenhoe Dam | Seqwater
> At the moment the rain has stopped but we are having very strong gusts of wind, properly 50-60 knots. It unusual in that it gusts for about 10 seconds then we have 10 seconds of calm


 
Someone told me it only held 160% as a safety thingo, as you point out we have almost twice the normal storage available. either way it will be full soon and i dont think it will stop raining for a while.

Dude its stopping my orange peppers from colouring up and a few people actually got killed without asking for it today. Its pretty easy to say if you live in a flood zone you should expect to get flooded, but try being someone who lives there and doesnt think about it until it happens.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG its getting worse ......sad about the Toowoomba flash floods ,a fair few missing and sadly dead  .....we copped another 3 inches last night ,flood waters have risen and are spreading wide ,we fortunantly are up high ,so our living area is safe ,we just lose the front access ...nothing life threatening ,,but those that live in Gympie and the likes stay safe ,dont do anything crazy and hugs and well wishes sent your way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 11, 2011)

8 dead. 72 missing. Oh my god...

My sister and the people who share the house with her in Toowoomba - 6 all up, are safe. I am thankful for that.


----------



## hornet (Jan 11, 2011)

my partners grandmother lives in laidley, by the sounds of it they are still safe, nothing on the news about it other then they are suggesting people go to the community centre


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2011)

Just spent a happy hour outside mit donner und blitzen and rain fixing drainage. One drain hand blocked and sent water under the house. Loads of water has entered the rat cave and the snake room has minor leaks but no animals are in danger. Still our personal problems are just minor inconvenience and cabin fever.
And this was in this morning rag


> Long-range forecaster Hayden Walker said we could expect more heavy rain and higher than average cyclone activity in the coming months.
> 
> Mr Walker said there would be more heavy rains throughout the rest of January and continuing into February and March, but nothing as extreme as in 1893.


Cylones on way too, says Walker | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## Defective (Jan 11, 2011)

my mums best friend has a house in towoomba only 2-3mins from the town centre! luckily though his house is ok but his partner and son are stuck in the hinterlands of Malainie by floods. i on the otherhand wish adelaide would cool down so i can sleep


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a two horse float available to move horses if anyone needs it.

I am at Camira.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 11, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> I have a two horse float available to move horses if anyone needs it.
> 
> I am at Camira.


 
That's really nice of you shellfisch! I just floated our horses out, as their paddock was flooding but that's a really valuable offer for people who don't have access to horse transportation.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 11, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> That's really nice of you shellfisch! I just floated our horses out, as their paddock was flooding but that's a really valuable offer for people who don't have access to horse transportation.



Just wish I had thought of it earlier... 

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 11:54 AM ----------


----------



## Schlumpe (Jan 11, 2011)

*Latest computer models for flooding*

Due to a glitch a lot of people are having trouble find out information from the BCC. This is what the latest computer models are forecasting. 11-01-2011

Send this to anyone who you think could use this information and save property and possibly lives.

Brisbane City Council Flood Flag Maps


----------



## Bradchip (Jan 11, 2011)

This is insane. 

Here's some incredible footage...kinda shows the power of flash flooding too. Scary scary stuff. 

[video=youtube;kYUpkPTcqPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYUpkPTcqPY[/video]


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 11, 2011)

That really is extraordinary footage! The trouble is Brisbane will cop the aftermath of the Toowoomba floods. Supposedly Southbank has had its banks breached this afternoon?? 

I feel very sorry for anyone affected by this. Shocking indeed!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 11, 2011)

Many suburbs surrounding brisbane have been told to prepare for evacuation, some have been evacuated and there are 30+ on the warnings list. The Brisbane river is also going to have a King tide sometime this avo I've been told too. Authorities are telling people to get out if in doubt. Some of the CBD has been evacuated and george street has been closed as a precaution earlier today.

That's the latest I know.. if anyone else has more recent details, please post.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 11, 2011)

Luckily the sunshine coast (ironic name, hey?) isn't flooded, but I'm over the rain. We took a trip to Sydney to get some sun.

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 04:36 PM ----------



People are dying, losing their homes and their family. Their possessions have been ruined and they have been forced to leave not knowing when they'll return.


---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 05:14 PM ----------

10 dead :,(


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 11, 2011)

wish i was closer guys i would be up there to help i have a dingo digger and large trailer if anyone as far as brizzy needs a hand after the flood let me know


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently midnight tonight, there's a king tide coming through. and 4.5m expected on thursday. Rocklea is under. Anyone in the are should stock up on food and water. a police officer came over in our shop and told us to shut and get the hell outta there. We have a newsagency at salisbury. scary stuff.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Our thoughts are with everyone effected.
Those that are far away will dig deep.
Does anyone know where to donate for animal resuers?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks as though my sister's house will be flooded by the Bremer River... so devastating she was going to have her wedding in her garden in 6 weeks time.


----------



## ravan (Jan 11, 2011)

At the beginning the rain,was good, it was cool and dark.. Now im really over it.
I havent been able to do washing in weeks, my boyfriend and I are literally down to one clean shirt each
& ive been wearing the same pants for days now :/
we moved all of our impotant stuff to a friends house & are waiting it out there. 
Now its stopped raining, so hopefully it clears up in the next couple of days & we can go home.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah just watched the news and it said to have clear days for a few days.


----------



## mattyf (Jan 12, 2011)

im out of work till further notice i work in construction and this rain is ******* me off i tell ya...i havent worked for 4 or so weeks and the money is starting to get thin. and to top it off my father is surround by water, he is in dalby at the moment.


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what you mean about the washing and no clothes. Myself and 4 kids are just about out as well. But at least we have clothes that need washing for the time being can't say that for others I feel for everyone who has been effected by the water in one way or another.


----------



## dossy (Jan 13, 2011)

all the news about the qld people reminds me of two songs by slim dusty ( may not be writen by him but defo sung by him) 

we've done us proud 
and
tonight the wool shead swings.

hang in there guys and look at it with a positive attitude if you can, all aussies are (and if not should be) here to support you all.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 13, 2011)

hey guys to all that have been affected my heart go's out to you i know that a alot of people have lost things and a few on here have close calls getting out rumor has it that the scales and tails gang had to gather things and go.

myself and mick are organising a bbq for this tragic event guys and are spamming it on aps as we feel alot of people not only on this website need our help so come on down and have a good day with a bbq and some great prizes on the day http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/flood-victim-bbq-152259/


----------

